# Dog Parks - Good Socialization?



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

We are strapped for dog socialization opportunities for our puppy. Currently, puppy class is on hold while our trainer deals with some medical issues and all of the neighbors have extremely problematic dogs. While I am looking for other opportunities, none are coming up.

I am seriously considering taking her to a dog park, because I am concerned that she is not getting the socialization that she needs. However, I am concerned about how a sixteen week old puppy will respond to the dog park environment. Our puppy is a little shy with other dogs, but comes out of her shell quickly to play. I think going to the park would really help her continue to be more outgoing with other animals.

However, I have my concerns. I have never been to a dog park and I am not sure how to best introduce our puppy to it and make sure that everything is positive. I would love to hear from people with experience and how they take their dogs to the park. Which days/times are best? What should I watch for? Avoid? What should I encourage? I would greatly appreciate any information on this.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What about starting a puppy play group? That would be my choice for a 4 month old puppy. If possible, I would wait until she's a little older and bigger and more confident before taking her to the dog park. And I would always check out the park by yourself first. 

A lot of people on this board hate dog parks but my experience has been that some are great and others are not so great (because of the irresponsible people who frequent them). I skip the not so great one and still visit the great ones but I am hyper-vigilant for problems both with my own dog(s) and other dog's behavior.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

All it takes is one bad experience for an already shy puppy to be scarred for life. With the amount of idiots that take their dogs to dog parks.. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

I have taken mine to the dog park every day since she was 3 months old. When they are young just make sure they are with dogs that are not agressive at all. You can ask before you take your dog out. I think it is a great way to socialize them. Although in the end it was my dog that became agressive. But we still go every day and she is good with the big dominant dogs, not little dogs. I wish I didn't have this problem especially because I have gone every day since she was 3 months. But there are a lot of other GS's there that are great with all dogs. Believe it or not I can see my dog smiling when we are there, she just loves playing with other dogs.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

My vote would be against them due to the high risks of idiot owners is too big esp. with a young puppy. If you can be sure that the other dogs are friendly to small puppies then i might give it a try.

Could your trainer recommend some other trainer or perhaps a few friendly dogs and owners that you could get together with for a little training and a LOT of friendly socialization perhaps?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Although our dog park isn't very "busy", I have had overall positive experiences so far. I also took him to a nice big 1 when we went to CO, there were a few problems between other dogs, but if you have basic knowledge of dog behavior/body language, it's not too hard to avoid the "problem" dogs. A pretty nasty fight resulted from an owner reading a book, paying no attention to his dog, who was annoying an obviously aggressive Akita...the Akita "took action" and attacked the brittany mix pretty harshly. 

With a small pup, you could easily keep control of the situation, keep him leashed, and with you until you know the situation is safe. I think most of the dog park problems result from owners just not paying attention. If there is a dog causing problems, then just leave. Don't let him be bullied...Axel enjoyed this ALOT 




Video of him at Ft Collins Horsetooth dog park


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I used to take my older dogs to the dog park all the time and never had a bad experience. My dogs did tend to shy away from aggression or when they all pack up... but mostly we were avoiding those areas and doing our own thing.

Since those times, tho, I'm increasingly nervous about dog parks. I've heard too many bad stories. There were a few times that I felt I had to take charge when a certain dog would exhibit overly strong aggressiveness and the owner seemed clueless. I never touched anothers' dog, but I've certainly stepped in just using my own height and voice. (To me, when my dog is sitting at my heel and another won't back off, I AM going to ensure they back off and I don't care where the owner is, what they're doing nor what they think.)

Thankfully we have many dogs in our family and friends, so many great socialization opportunities. I wouldn't rule out dog parks, just be on your guard!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

To the OP, unless you are sure that you can identify and control any overly aggressive dogs in the dog park, I would be VERY cautious to take a puppy to a dog park. 

Think, for example, how comfortable would you be in breaking up a dog fight when an aggressive dog latches on to your puppy. 

Could you recognize an aggressive dog BEFORE he causes problems for you and your dog?

And realize that sometimes (infrequently true!, but it does happens) dogs in the park may also bite humans. Esp. when you need to protect your puppy.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

OP, I second looking for puppies her age to play with outside of the park. Can you contact the other owners in the class? You can also try meetup.com, there are lots of dog groups in my area.

Dog parks are a risk as far as the types of dog and germs that can be there. I took Raven a lot when she was a young dog (starting around 5 months) and we had good success but we went every night at the same time and saw the same dogs there every day. Going Sat mornings was out of the question because the park was a mad house. We had to stop going as Raven matured because she didn't like playing with strange dogs anymore and we had a problem with other dogs singling her out. 

If you do go to the dog park, you need to really pay attention to your dog and watch for signs of discomfort or stress and leave if she isn't happy there. You need to be your dogs advocate at the park and make sure other dogs are being fair to her.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

If you have any dog parks that are more like hiking trails through the woods (that's what ours is) then I would say go for it and keep him on leash so that you can control the situation and any approaching dogs. I like this type of park better because owner and dogs are always moving forward. We do have a big open area before entering the woods on the trails and typically this is where the fights will occur although this seldom happens.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Some dog parks are helpful, some are not and some change from day to day depending on who shows up that day. If the dog park is your only resource then give it a try knowing you may have to turn around and walk away. Keep your pup on a leash going
in because dogs already there will probably charge up to you to 'greet' you.
Don't put any pressure on your pup to play, let her decide ... if you get to the point where you feel all the dogs there are safe.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Keep your pup on a leash going in because dogs already there will probably charge up to you to 'greet' you.


Do not do this. Most parks have a double gate system so you can unleash before entering the park. Keeping your dog on leash takes away the flight option and can make all dogs involved act inappropriately. If the dogs inside are crowding the gate, wait and ask people to call their dogs away.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Do not do this. Most parks have a double gate system so you can unleash before entering the park. Keeping your dog on leash takes away the flight option and can make all dogs involved act inappropriately. If the dogs inside are crowding the gate, wait and ask people to call their dogs away.


That may apply to dog parks that have gates. Many do not and are wide open and your dog could run off into the woods or into traffic. You need to be in control of your dog from the get-go. Even if it does have a gate, your dog could be chased away from you and traumatized. Use a leash until you feel safe.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

How does a dog park not have a gate? How do you get in? Either way, having your dog on leash when loose dogs are approaching is setting them up to be defensive and is not a good idea.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

start your own play group with
the members of your class. post a 
flier at the Vets and pet store stating
you want to start a play group. also
state what age you want the group.
does the dog park you want visit have
a small dog or puppy section? you could stand
near the entrance of the dog park and meet
a few dogs as they go and come. you could
walk along the fence in the begining. your pup
could get close to the dogs but there's no contact.
you could that for a few visits and then go 
inside the dog park. the pet store is a good place to meet dogs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> How does a dog park not have a gate? How do you get in? Either way, having your dog on leash when loose dogs are approaching is setting them up to be defensive and is not a good idea.


The dog parks I go to are way off the road and you have to walk a ways to get to them. They are completely open, no gates or fences. I have yet to find a dog park with gates/fences but will keep trying. Even if I did, I would use a leash because if my dog had to feel defensive from the point of entry I would probably leave. If she were unleashed she would probably make a run for it rather than defend herself. When she is leashed she holds her ground and feels safe with me and then works out any socialization with nosy dogs. She is not leash-reactive. She is shy but eventually warms up to the situation and plays. Other tactics may work for other people depending on their dog's temperament and the situation.
Apologies to OP, don't mean to go off on a tangent.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Interesting. I thought all dog parks were double gated myself. Hmm. Didn't know some aren't.

Agree with other poster it's not a bad idea to just sit outside for a bit and see who is coming in and out. (With our park, you can see pretty much everything from outisde the fence) I also wouldn't have my dog leashed inside, though. Might work for some, but seems to me to put the leashed one at a real disadvantage, esp. if you've already checked things out and it seems like a good atmosphere.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't trust people enough to be responsible. I have to drive 40 miles to reach a good park with people and leashed dogs. I do it as in investment in the (hopefully) 15 years I will have this GSD. Dog park is just too chaotic and there's too many irresponsible people. Plus, your dog is a pup like mine. This spring/summer/Fall I am limited the high-dog traffic areas. Next summer, I think we will be much more immune. My motto: Trust no one.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

No gates at the dog parks I go to either.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been taking Sasha to our local dog park but I was wary. I started off just visiting without her to see the layout. Then, when she had enough shots we went. Our dog park has a small dog area and a large dog area that is separated by a chain link fence. I started off taking her at about 7:30 a.m on Saturday mornings and going in the small dog area. It worked out great. She played with a couple of puppies and pugs and would also go to the fence to meet the older dogs. The next week we went at the same time. Lo and behold, it was the same people with there dogs. So, I watched the older dogs. They were rowdy but good dogs. The Akita is the rowdiest but as I watched I realized that he is sort of scary acting but not dangerous. I found out yesterday that he is only 1 year old so, he is still a baby too. Anyway, every weekend morning at about 7:30 a.m. the same group of dogs and owners show up. It's turned into a play date with trusted dogs. 

All of that being said, you still have to be careful! This morning we were all in the park and a new couple showed up with two dogs. One of their dogs was a American Bulldog that didn't act right. The owner kept him on the leash as they were entering. I immediately grabbed Sasha to keep her from running up to this new massive dog. Sure enough, the dog was not "right." While I held Sasha I asked the owner if their dog was safe. LOL When someone doesn't answer immediately, than you know. Anyway, he admitted that they had just adopted him and he needed socialization. I suggested that he take the dog over to the baby part (there were no other dogs over there). He did take his dog to the small area. The thing is, when the 1 yr old Akita approached the fence this dog went Bat **** crazy. As the protector of your dog, you have to be constantly vigilant. A dog park can work but it's a lot of work for the human. You can't be socializing with the other humans. That's not why you are there. You are there for your pup.

Sorry for the long post. I do feel that I will probably quit taking Sasha at some point. It's not worth putting up with idiots like I ran into today. I will also say that the group that shows up early are great dog people and I don't regret going. So, there you have it.


----------



## Stellae (May 13, 2011)

I take my pup to one of the local dog parks most days, and have been since he finished his puppy shots (he's now 7m). We've actually tried a few parks, and this is the one we stuck with. It is true that parks tend to collect like-minded humans/dogs, so you may need to try a couple.

I agree with JulieBays, start with visiting the park without your dog, to see the facility (size, number of people/dogs at the time you want to visit, etc.). If there are other dogs there, hang out for a while to see them play so you can get a sense of how the dogs play, greet newcomers, how much attention their handlers give to the dogs and how competent the handlers are. You can even try chatting with some of the handlers - dog people are friendly. 

If you choose to bring your dog and it is a fenced park, you can walk around outside the fence to see how your pup and the other dogs react to each other. As long as the dogs seem friendly and there aren't too many, I would let the pup off the leash inside the double gate. When you open the inner door, use your body to block other dogs from coming in.

When I started bringing my pup, I brought treats and the clicker. He already was doing well at coming when called and wanted to be nearer to me than not. At the park, stay close to your pup and don't be afraid to step in if you feel concerned things are too rough (assuming you're familiar with dog body language). People understand being worried, especially about puppies/first-timers. The few times I've stepped in and corrected someone else's dog (gently) or broken up a game, the other dog's handler was coming to do the same.

I usually go during the early evening on weekdays (5.30-7pm). There are some dogs who come right when their humans get home from work, but rarely more than 2-3 unless it's an unseasonably gorgeous day. Skip the weekend crowd until you're really comfortable with weekdays (and reading dog body language). The weekday dogs generally come frequently enough that they've got good manners and their humans actually pay attention to what's going on (and step-in as necessary).

Honestly, going to a dog park, if you're vigilant, is generally no different than joining a dog group with people you don't know. Either way, there are new dogs and handlers with unknown values. If you're uncomfortable, leave. It's not a bad idea to give it a shot. We don't all have easy access to fun wooded hiking areas to do off-leash runs, and if your dog's like mine, regular walks don't drain energy the same as some good running and wrestling (we walk 1.5mi/day in addition to about an hour at the park).


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Kaiya is 17 weeks old and I've been taking her to our dog park for a couple of months. Just in the past 3 weeks have I been going several times a week. Ours is gated and owners seem to be very attentive. Maybe we're just lucky - but I'm SO thankful to be able to do this! She has SO much energy and nothing wears her out like the dog park!! (not to mention the wonders it has done as far as socializing her!)


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

What I like about the dog park is that I am starting to see that Sasha is understanding dog talk/behavior. I got her at 7 weeks and have been so worried about her missing a crucial time period of behavior!! She is starting to get it. Some of the older dogs/Pugs that she insists on jumping on and tackling will show their teeth sometimes. They are Pugs. Sasha is 4 times their size now. However, she is starting to get it when they have had enough. It helps to know this. Sasha is also starting to run with the big guys. We have a group of 4 dogs that love to chase balls. Sasha is number 5. She's the smallest but she loves to run with them. So, in the end, your dog park experience can be positive but you have to be vigilant.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I take my 8 month old puppy to the park everyday. There are a few parks around where I live, 2 that are fenced in and 1 that is not. I usually take him to the park that isn't fenced because 1. it's the same group of dogs and I feel comfortable with them, and 2. since it doesn't have a fence, owners HAVE to be constantly aware of their dogs. That's the big difference I've noticed compared with the other two. At the fenced in parks, owners seem to have the mentality of "well, he can't run away so I don't have to pay attention". They then feel free to talk on their cell phones or gab with one another, completely ignoring their dogs and giving them free reign to "socialize". Dog parks CAN be a great way for your dog to socialize but you have to be aware of what's going on at all times. Pay attention to your dog's body language, is he curious and playful with other dogs or is he backing away? If you feel uncomfortable with how your dog is reacting, step in and either move to a different area or leave the park all together.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been taking my dog to parks since he was 4 months old and he's absolutely fine with all dogs. Its a great socialization tool if you live in the city and no one has room to hold a puppy play date. Be very aware of the dogs in the park, and always be there to step in in case you see your dog getting over whelmed. As a puppy, most people will protect it from their rougher, older dogs so you shouldn't have to worry that much about keeping her safe.

Until your dog is 100% recall, I don't suggest going to a non-fenced in park. It takes just seconds for a dog to take off and yours to follow it. If it is a fenced in park, do not leave your dog on leash unless there are walking trails and such. The removal of the flight option really changes the dynamic of not only how your dog reacts to other dogs, but how other dogs come up to your dog. They do have a tendency to "pick on the leashed one." Be very careful with correcting other people's dogs, not only can you get hurt, but you can also anger the other owner. Every one has a different idea of "rough" play and if you think its getting too rough, then you should leave, don't try to correct another dog. When my dog is playing perfectly fine, with no growling, or barking, and I can see that its all play (even when he has his mouth around another dogs neck) I can get really upset at other people for correcting him.


----------

